# Possible to start teaching this May?



## luoldeng9 (Feb 25, 2012)

I had some questions about trying to obtain an English-teaching job in Thailand (I may also consider Japan or Korea). I don't have any teaching credentials, but I do have a BS in Math from a top state school in the US. 
1. What months during the year is it easiest to find a job in Thailand? Are they looking for teachers to start as early as May?
2. Is it advisable to secure a job before arriving in Thailand or arriving in Thailand then looking for a job? I'm stuck in the US for now and I won't be able to arrive in Thailand until this May
3. How are Asian American male English teachers treated by the people? I hear that schools really like to hire white foreigner males, but the Thai people look more favorably upon Asians than whites, especially Koreans Americans like me
4. How much tougher is it to find a software/IT-related job in Thailand vs other Asian countries? The only language I can speak fluently is English
5. How do the expats usually make friends with the Thai people? I don't really drink or like bars


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome to the forum
Google on 'thailand teaching forum' and you will find one or more other forums where people can provide specialised advise in this specific field .. but in the meantime I'll try to start you with some info now ...

1. Depends whether you are looking for jobs in thai school system or in an international school - different term dates. I see ads for teachers year round BUT obviously the jobs with more pay and in more popular locations have more competition
2. You can't get a work permit with tourist visa so you should try to get a job first and enter on correct visa and with work permit organised (otherwise you need to leave country and re-enter)
3. Thais are heavily into appearance over substance so your ethnic background with be a slight disadvantage ... they want to be able to display their very caucasian posterboy/girl teacher ... obviously there exceptions to that situation
4. On the spectrum from easy to impossible .. think about the first step up from impossible. see any thai expat forum any week of the year to see a question just like this one ... also google "thailand work permit"
5. The same way people make friends in the USA


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Luoldeng9: cnx_bruce response is on target.

My comment is you must find your employer while you are in the US. The employer has to get the work permit. You'll get a better pay scale and possibly be able to negotiate "perks" i.e. airfare, allowances, etc.

Thailand needs native English speakers as teachers. Your ethnicity may be a detriment that your fluency in English should overcome. 

Your target date of May requires that do a fast, hard job search via the Internet starting yesterday. One word of caution - do NOT send any money to any supposed headhunter group or potential employer promising or guaranteeing a job.

Should you secure a job in Thailand, dress and act accordingly with a very high degree of professionalism. Appearances are everything. 

Good luck.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

That's all right 'luoldeng9', thanks are not necessary ... really
It was a pleasure to have been of service


----------

